# Printing double sided in Word 2003



## tinsel10 (Dec 13, 2004)

User has a long document which contains some portrait and some landscape pages. The landscape pages contain tables which run over about 6 pages. The document is set to print double sided but when printing the landscape pages, it prints each landscape page to the top of what will be the spine of the document. It would be better if every other page could be turned 180 degrees so that the table would read better. As it is, the user is having to keep turning the document round to read it. Also, the last page of the part containing the tables, switches back to a portrait page. This is being printed upside down on the back of the last landscape page. 

Hope this makes sense !

Any ideas?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This option is usually dependent on whether or not the printer is capable of printing this way. When you click File, Print, click the Properties button next to the printer name, and look around in the options. If the printer can print double-sided, there should be an option to flip the 2nd page in a certain way to get the results you want.


----------



## tinsel10 (Dec 13, 2004)

Have just had a look in the printing options but there doesn't appear to be anything which would solve this issue. There is an option to flip 180 degrees but this would do the whole document whereas it is only required on the landscape pages.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think you're going to find a way to print the whole document at one time with some pages flipped one way and other pages flipped another. I'd suggest just printing it in sections by page number and apply printing properties accordingly.


----------



## tinsel10 (Dec 13, 2004)

That does appear to be the only way around it. Only problem with this is that the document is being sent out to many people who will all want to print it out. Can't really start telling them to print some sections one way and others in another way. However, maybe they won't all have double sided printers anyway!
Thanks for your help


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I'd think that most people won't have double-sided printers, so they'll print out each page separately and can then collate/staple/bind them with the pages oriented in the best way.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

PS...alternatively can you print the doc to a PDF...then you can rotate individual pages and resave the PDF and send that out?


----------

